# MTB Sunday 7-19  Meriden Mtn



## powhunter (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone interested???  Yea its the hike a bike,,,with a bunch of sessioning...water ramp ect....ect....  possibly having some burgers and brewhas in the lot afterwards...Thinking of starting around 2 ish

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Anyone interested???  Yea its the hike a bike,,,with a bunch of sessioning...water ramp ect....ect....  possibly having some burgers and brewhas in the lot afterwards...Thinking of starting around 2 ish
> 
> steveo



i will be in wolcott at some point on sunday.  i might be able to swing this depending on start time...


----------



## powhunter (Jul 16, 2009)

Pretty flexible on the time ,,,,let me know


steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Pretty flexible on the time ,,,,let me know
> 
> 
> steveo



b-day party in wolcott starts at 2pm...  what time are you hoping to start rolling?  if we ride a bit earlier i can show up to the party a bit late.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 16, 2009)

If we start at 12 and rock it hard we should be done by 2:30

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> If we start at 12 and rock it hard we should be done by 2:30
> 
> steveo



Isn't noon a bit early to start a ride?

 :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2009)

steve-o, can you roll at 11:30?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2009)

yea no problem.....Id say your about 15 mins from wolcott....ya got directions ??

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 19, 2009)

powhunter said:


> yea no problem.....Id say your about 15 mins from wolcott....ya got directions ??
> 
> steveo



cool.  i do need directions.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2009)

I should be there for this ride.


Grassi21 said:


> cool.  i do need directions.


And we'll need directions to the party


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2009)

cool jeff.. heres the directions chris


.http://maps.google.com/maps?sourceid...ns-to&resnum=1

see ya at 1130    steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 19, 2009)

nice.  jeff can you carry my bike as well as yours for the hike a bike.  ;-)   i have a tube for ya jeff.


----------



## Trev (Jul 19, 2009)

hrmm.. gonna miss this one, though I would like to come along!

Timing is a bit off for me..  I have some pickups and drop offs to do with the kids over the next hour or two here.

Anyhow - I am getting out later this afternoon.. was thinking case.. but shit. maybe I'll hit hubbard.. it's close.. /shrug


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> nice.  jeff can you carry my bike as well as yours for the hike a bike.  ;-)   i have a tube for ya jeff.



We can share my Camelbak too


----------

